# McIntosh MCC446 Amp



## jke.4132 (5 mo ago)

The MCC446 came with my new-to-me 911 . I was thinking about sending it to the only McIntosh recognized repair facility in LA to get it refurbished. I was experiencing a low-level hum and want to know if it's worth the cost of shipping to LA.

John


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

I think it comes down to what you value out of the system... I personally have a fondness for the McIntosh Car amps (ran a ton of their product back in the day) but i see the value only in the nostalgia and not in the quality or performance esp when compared to today's amplifiers... So if you're wanting to keep the amp for namesake only, then it totally makes sense to send it off for refurbishment. But if you're after better quality (build, longevity and performance) then l would look to replace it... Just my .02 cents


----------



## jke.4132 (5 mo ago)

I appreciate your thoughts. So you think I could find a 5/6 channel amp of comparable quality and performance for what it would cost to refurbish the mcc446 + shipping? Decent 4 channel amps, e.g. JL 400/4, start at $279. What would you recommend for comparable money?


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Send it to get serviced. Worst case, you can sell it if you don't want it anymore.


----------



## jke.4132 (5 mo ago)

Anyone one care to offer up a ballpark cost to refurb the mcc446?  I realize comparing a 4-channel amp to the 446 is not an apples to apples comparison. I plan to connect to a Pioneer deh-80prs head unit in network mode with Canton RS 2.10 front and back and unknown subs in the doors.


----------



## jke.4132 (5 mo ago)

Sent the amp in for service. The following was performed:
"On these amps, there are a few capacitors that start leaking. They are low profile. This leakage damaged devices and circuit traces. Those caps were removed and replaced. They leakage was cleaned and damage was repaired. I also replace the power supply and rail voltage capacitors. I have seen them leak in past versions. There was issues in the audio circuit that were repaired. Fans lubed, switches cleaned, and suspect connections resoldered.
All good now. Plays like a champ and you should enjoy many more years of service from it."

Cost was not bad, including shipping! Certainly less than the cost of a new 5-channel amp.


----------



## jke.4132 (5 mo ago)

I installed the amp in my car this past weekend. I cleaned up a lot of useless wiring behind the dash from previous installation attempts. The head unit, a Pioneer DEH-80PRS, is now configured to run in network mode with high, mid, and low frequencies output to the RCAs. The amp is now configured in 6 channel mode; it was set in 5 channel mode for some unknown reason when I got it.

The car came with Canton RS2.10 speakers front and back (Pullman crossovers at the speaker), with MTX Thunder woofers in the doors.

I have not really tuned the system yet but the sound is amazing! Such an improvement from when I picked up the car.

I think I’ll keep the amp. 😃


----------

